# any colnago riders with shimano?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Did you feel hesistant about this, and did you consult the cycling gods beforehand?
Does you have pictures? I want to see if it affects the appearance.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Domina Vacanze & Rabobank Team ride Colnago machines equipped with Shimano and dont seem to mind

but for some reason some forum "experts" sure do


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a C-50 with full Dura Ace 10.
I went with the Shimano products that I had been riding for the past 7 years.
I also knew how to service and tune my Dura Ace components.

Campy is pretty but so is Dura Ace.

Here is the link and pictures to my C-50 when I first recieved it almost a year ago today. My bike turns one year old on September 2nd. I might have to take it for a birthday century ride!! 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40127

One more thing. My C-50 is so solid that only once have I had to adjusted the rear derailer in the first year of riding. The Front has stayed perfect for the first 6800 miles..


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*i got pics, yeah,*

but when it came down to decidin', i flipped a coin, and it landed wtih campy side up...

honestly, if and when you get the da equipped pics you can compare the two...
i went back and forth so many times on campy vs shimano my decision was based on timing as much as anything...almost. 

FWIW, i built and rode three other ital bikes, including a cal masi gc, w/ shimano.




steel515 said:


> Did you feel hesistant about this, and did you consult the cycling gods beforehand?
> Does you have pictures? I want to see if it affects the appearance.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*C-50 W/ Da*

View attachment 63468
View attachment 63472


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Steel515,

I just ordered a Colnago Cristallo frame in NS03 and will be receiving it at the end of September. I am going to spend the winter building it and getting fitted on it, but it will be built with Campy with a few exceptions. The headset will be Chris King, the seatpost, stem, and bars will be FSA, and the racing wheels will probably be Zipps. I am also debating the purchase of black Campy Eurus tubulars for training and crit racing or the purchase of two new rear hubs to rebuild some old Campy tubulars that I have so that I can use them for crit racing and training.

Now, there are several reasons for my choice of Campagnolo components. The first being that I have been using the same Super Record parts for 20 years and God only knows how many thousands of miles. When I first got the bike at age 15, I was riding a ton. Even when I turned 16 and was able to drive, I was logging more miles on the bike than on my car. All the parts still work fine. Another reason is that I am Italian-American, for lack of a better word/description. Another reason is that I am buying an Italian frame. Initially, I thought about settling for a Trek Madone SL 5.2, and I was looking for American parts to build it with and thought that SRAM was the ticket. Last, but not least, I just hate the look of the Dura-Ace crank and brake levers. To me, the crank and brake levers look bulky and the brake levers just stick out way too much. However, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Rodist,

I read your other post and feel the same way about my anticipation of receiving a frame and building this bike. I have looked at so many parts and wheels that I have gotten a bunch of headaches.

I noticed you used a Chris King headset on your bike. Can you tell me which one you used? I was trying to pick one out the other day and I am torn between all the choices they offer.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*Yes I am*

 I am using full Dura Ace 10 with my Extreme C


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*Headset*

I used the standard Chris King no thread 1 1/8" headset.
Install it and never think about your headset again!

Read more than you ever need to know about this head set here.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z..._STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=280&CATEGORY.ID=29&MODE=

One thing I love about the Dura Ace hoods is that the large knob on top gives me another postion to place my hands. When holding the hoods in that area, it stretches you out and feels very good on a long straight.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Rodist.

Colnago Ed,

Nice pics. I just ordered the Cristallo in that same paint scheme and I thinking about Tufo tires in the red and black on some black rims, probably Zipp 202's or 303's, or maybe the Reynolds Cirro. I think I have finally decided on the headset, a Chris King A-threadless in red. The red and silver on the FSA bars, stem, and seatpost should look good too. I am dying with anticipation here.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*C-50*

I recently bought a C-50 (Pro-2) with dura ace . ALthough used a Record headset and
seatpost, Sella Italia saddle, and deda bars and stem non anatomic Italian bend. I have a 20 year old steel which I just put new record brakes on.
The Dura Ace works great but I recently went back home to visit and rode my old Bianchi I gave to my brother with record stuff 25 years old. It is never used I got it road worthy and it shifted soooo smooth.
If i had to do over i would get the campy on the C-50 but truth the Dura Ace brakes are way better ( I have the same wheels on both bikes). I just think it is a esthetic choice.
Then again the new 2007 record stuff is out this week decisons decisions.!!!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

HBPUNK said:


> Domina Vacanze & Rabobank Team ride Colnago machines equipped with Shimano and dont seem to mind
> 
> but for some reason some forum "experts" sure do


Actually, you missed one of the more prominent Colnago teams using Shimano: Milram with Alex-Jet! In fact, there was a hoopla earlier in the year when Petacchi beat Boonen 2-3 times, and in one sprint, Boonen was complaining that his Campy-equipped Time wasn't shifting into the 11-tooth ring :17:.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*It's up to you...*

But while dinning on italian food and drinking some really good chianti, who wants to order an eggroll?

It's all good.


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's mine. 2002 Ovalmaster with DA. 
The first pic is from the wrenchscience gallery before they shipped it.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I have Campy on both my Colnago bikes, in fact, I just stripped off the shimano that came with my latest Colnago. It's just personal preference, I'm sure if I was being paid, I wouldn't care less


----------

